# Anyway to change Safari's theme?



## JPigford (Apr 17, 2005)

Maybe I've just been taking crazy pills, but when I upgraded to 10.3.9 safari's theme went to the brushed metal look. If my memory serves me correctly...that's what it's default is. But I KNOW that before i upgraded I had a different look for my safari. Is there some place/way to change it or have I just gone mad?


----------



## davidbrit2 (Apr 17, 2005)

Nah, you aren't mad. Not because of this, anyway. 

http://www.lordofthecows.com/safari_enhancer.php

I don't know if anybody has tested it with 1.3 though, so it might be wise to make a backup copy of Safari first.


----------



## fryke (Apr 17, 2005)

And just to add a little explanation as to what probably happened: You previously 'hacked' Safari, i.e. you gave it different graphics resources to use as a 'theme'. The update did _replace_ the application and put away with those graphics.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 17, 2005)

just out of curiosity, i downloaded it.  turns out, it is actively NOT compatible with safari 1.3.  so if it doesn't work with 1.3 (part of 10.3.9), when you upgraded it, it turned itself off.  

it did the same with pithhelmet ( damn good script that removes every advert from any web page. very good) and now i can't use it.  to be honest though i couldn't find a way to uninstall it anyway, and i was getting a feeling of guilt after it said 6750 urls had been blocked by it (iv'e been using it for months without paying the licence), so now the fact i can't use it is sort of a blessing


----------



## bobw (Apr 17, 2005)

PithHelmet for Safari 1.3


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 17, 2005)

cheers bob.... does this mean i have to pay for it then...? i'm poor! :C


----------



## bobw (Apr 17, 2005)

Yep, unless it works without paying, haven't tried it.


----------



## Gig' (Apr 17, 2005)

davidbrit2 said:
			
		

> Nah, you aren't mad. Not because of this, anyway.
> 
> http://www.lordofthecows.com/safari_enhancer.php
> 
> I don't know if anybody has tested it with 1.3 though, so it might be wise to make a backup copy of Safari first.



Well I'm afraid it isn't compatible according to their news dd yesterday

http://www.lordofthecows.com/


----------



## perfessor101 (Apr 17, 2005)

The theme elements got moved around in Safari 1.3 from where they had been in Safari 1.2 so the various theme changing tools will all have to be updated. This has happened again and again throughout the history of Safari starting all the way back at the Safari beta. 

Those same tools will almost certainly have to be updated once again in only 12 days when Tiger ships with Safari 2.0. Some developers may, understandably, elect to forego supporting Safari 1.3 for that very reason.


----------



## perfessor101 (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm curious why you are concerned about changing the Safari 1.3 theme. In this post you say you do not use it.


----------

